# Copyright symbol w/o numeric keypad



## matonanjin (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't know if this should go in "Tricks" forum or here :-\ 

Anyone know how to do this? I am running LR on both desktop and laptop. When at an event selling prints I need to put my watermark on prints with the copyright.

With the desktop, as everyone knows, the copyright symbol is the ole alt-'169 on the *numeric keypad.* The problem du jour is that my laptop lacks a numeric keyboard.

I tried typing in MS Word using insert symbol and then copying it and then pasting it in LR in an export. I got a symbol of an "o" with an accent mark on it. 

Anyone done this or tried it?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 10, 2009)

On most laptops, embedded in the Qwerty keypad is a numeric keypad beginning at the letter 'U','J','M' and the numeral '7' This is usually accessed by holding down the Fn Key. So, &lt;Fn&gt;&lt;Alt&gt;{&lt;M&gt;&lt;J&gt;&lt;O&gt;&lt;9&gt;} Will get you © Check these keys to see if the Numeric kepad numbers are also stamped on the keys.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 10, 2009)

Go to your start button and run charmap.exe It will launch the Windows Character Map. Copy and paste the copyright symbol ('169) from there.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 10, 2009)

I posted a similar answer to your similar question on flickr....


----------



## Marc (Sep 12, 2009)

ctrl-alt c on a PC or alt g on a Mac should give you the © symbol
Marc


----------



## Marc (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry I meant ctrl alt c..............no hyphen.
Marc


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 12, 2009)

Interesting but CTRL ALT C doesn't do anything on my machine.


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2009)

It's the strangest thing, that is how I managed to type the copyright sign in my first post. I just retried it and it does not work now. Don't you just love computers. Sorry Marc.


----------



## MarinaC (Jan 27, 2019)

Just tried it and it works.  Open a new Word document, type CTRL  ALT C and then copy the symbol with CTRL C and paste into the Lightroom copyright space with CTRL V.


----------

